# The Axle Flip Has Begun!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am going to post in a album in my gallery as I get the pix and time allows. I will post a few in a few minutes. It's making me nervous so I am hiding in Crismon's trailer. I just heard a noise outside and opened door to hear Gordon say to Mark and Rick "it's ok".


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't you have to jack up both sides?









It looks like you are doing the flip in a campground. I didn't realize you could rent a spot to do maintenance.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I knew this was coming up but I didn't realize that this was being done at a CG? Must be a really lax place for that type of work to be done there!

Regardless... this is going to be sweet!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Don't you have to jack up both sides?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indian Rv Park-they said it was ok! Cool huh? 
Both sides are now up


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gallery not letting me upload, says to contact admistator...so I off I go


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Gallery not letting me upload, says to contact admistator...so I off I go


Picture resolution is most likely too big. Try reducing.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you at the PNW group thingy already? Next time I need some major refurb on the Outback I'll have to come to a gathering and pay for extra help with barley pop. Would be there but my oldest DS's first boy scout camp is this weekend and I am going with him.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Make sure to document the ratio of supervisors to workers.... Sortof looks like a 2-1 in the first picture....


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't wait...this is going to be good!

bbwb


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

MORE PIC'S DOXIE!
If I had known you guys were going to do this, I would have tried harder to attend !







(looks like great weather too)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Lynn and I left for a couple hours, apparently the guys CAN survive without us! Came back and they are just getting ready to put the tires on but they gotta jack it up even higher now and hook up the truck to the trailer for stability I think. I asked Gordon how many dirty words took place but he said they are good boys. Hmm..

I have more pics but have to upload and then re-size (thanks Rick for your help on that!). Have to have time in between gabbing ya with the girls ya know


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Lynn and I left for a couple hours, apparently the guys CAN survive without us! Came back and they are just getting ready to put the tires on but they gotta jack it up even higher now and hook up the truck to the trailer for stability I think. I asked Gordon how many dirty words took place but he said they are good boys. Hmm..
> 
> I have more pics but have to upload and then re-size (thanks Rick for your help on that!). Have to have time in between gabbing ya with the girls ya know


Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sorry if I post pics twice, I keep getting interrupted and losing track


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it's done! woo hoo! we gained 7" in height!







Have final pix to post (in gallery) when I get a minute


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

all pix are in Gallery.

A Big thank you to Gordon and Mark







You two are Da Men!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice pictures!







Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice job! Very detailed pics. Thanks.
crunchman


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow. One question - How were the perches attached ? Welded ? Bolted ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Wow. One question - How were the perches attached ? Welded ? Bolted ?


they didn't change spring perch , only the axle mount ( hope I said that right, it's per Gordon)


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Wow. One question - How were the perches attached ? Welded ? Bolted ?


they didn't change spring perch , only the axle mount ( hope I said that right, it's per Gordon)
[/quote]

Perch/mount sorry I asked. I was just curious if they did any welding or how it was bolted/attached etc. I looked up the instructions on Dexters site to see. Still - Wow. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Wow. One question - How were the perches attached ? Welded ? Bolted ?


they didn't change spring perch , only the axle mount ( hope I said that right, it's per Gordon)
[/quote]

Perch/mount sorry I asked. I was just curious if they did any welding or how it was bolted/attached etc. I looked up the instructions on Dexters site to see. Still - Wow. Thanks for the photos.
[/quote]
REALLY like the added heigth, sure make the sewer hose hookup nice!


----------

